# my diy wheel truing stand



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

since i am going to build my first set of wheels i decided to make myself a wheel stand. very simple design and cheap. cost less than $5 for some bolts, nuts and washers i didnt have in my garage.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great job, but how are you going to repeat the position of the wheel as you take it out and put it in over and over during the process? I guess in reality it really doesnt matter, but Im thinking those bolts that go through where the skewer goes are not going to offer enough rigidity?? Youd probably be better off with an actual skewer through there, or a single bolt. I may be wrong, but other than that, good work!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

the idea is to push two triangular parts together against locknuts, so i can reposition it the same way as there is snug fit. no need for skewer as wheel is supported on threaded axle. tried it with my current wheels, works well.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Great idea. Simple and looks to be functional.

Good luck with your first wheel build.


----------

